# Love Story: Q7 & A3 (Yes I'm bored)



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

One day, Q7 was walking down the street...

She bumped into a handsome young A3.

They quickly found out they had a lot in common, such as their engines. They both have 6 cylinders in a V shape!

Q7 was impressed.

A3 felt insecure.

So he got some mods.

Q7 was not impressed.

A3 showed off his Big Brakes. 

But Q7 was not impressed.

A3 showed off his beautiful rear. Q7 finally gave in.

They found a room.

Things got heated.

After a long long time, they got tired.

They cuddled. And quickly fell asleep.

The end.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Love Story: Q7 & A3 (eltonsi)*

Nice. I love your A3 BTW.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks George, we miss you from the A3 forum too.


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice Audi couple!!


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

And after 9 months.....
A Q5....??? Perhaps....


----------



## hj3! (Nov 5, 2005)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
Cute story...


----------



## tytek (May 14, 2005)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

How is the Q7 holding up?
I am considering adding it to my stable as well... just not sure. Convince me that I need it!


----------



## squishacorn (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: Love Story: Q7 & A3 (eltonsi)*

Dude, you are bored. But I liked your story.







Tell us a another one.


----------

